# Learning Latin



## New wine skin (May 11, 2006)

Anyone know of a distance Ed or taped lecture style program for learning Latin? 

A few local Universities offer Latin, but the tuition would be $$$$. 

I just want to get my feet wet and learn basic vocab etc...


----------



## panicbird (May 11, 2006)

I, too, am interested in learning Latin (and Dutch as well), as there seems to be so many writings that are yet untranslated. What books/lectures are recommended here?

Lon


----------



## Casey (May 11, 2006)

I took Latin in high school, but hope to re-learn it in time. I'd recommend Wheelock's Latin. It's pretty much the standard text -- and there're all sorts of supplementary materials available for use with it (a workbook, readings, etc.).


----------



## VictorBravo (May 11, 2006)

A place to start:

http://latinforum.org/viewforum.php?f=6


----------



## New wine skin (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for these comments!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 11, 2006)

The best resource I have ever seen:
http://www.textkit.com/greek-latin-forum/index.php


----------



## New wine skin (May 12, 2006)

After digging around I found this great link with online flash cards and exercises. Its Free.99!

http://cheiron.mcmaster.ca/~barrette/latin/


----------

